
Apple RIP Logo design - citricsquid
http://jmak.tumblr.com/post/9377189056
======
citricsquid
I know normally this (an image) wouldn't fit here, but I thought it was
poignant and relevant considering the front page.

~~~
redthrowaway
It's an excellent design, and a fine tribute.

------
marcamillion
Wow...love the intelligence in this interpretation.

I suspect this will likely become apart of the imagery associated with our
loss, like the Shepherd's Hope poster became associated with Obama's campaign.

------
relix
Apparently news sites are using this logo. I hope he gets paid for this.

~~~
josefresco
You hope he gets paid?! I hope he doesn't get sued by Apple.

~~~
eru
Why? He can always claim it's meant to be a parody, and thus should be safe.
Or not?

------
uniclaude
I made a few wallpapers [1] with this in case anyone wants one (sorry for the
poor vectorization, I'm working and I had to make this fast). Imgur seems to
compress jpegs a bit hard, so please feel free to ask me for less compressed
images.

The different images are for the different resolutions & styles.

(I am not the creator of the original image, credits go to Jonathan Mak)

[1]: <http://imgur.com/a/ASm7b>

~~~
lsb
That's a lovely form factor. Kern the numbers more evenly, the distance
between the "1" and "9" is far more than the distance between the "9" and "5",
and the "2" in "2011" is far closer to the "0" than the "1".

~~~
uniclaude
Thanks, I must admit I was rushing so much that I didn't even work on the
kerning. I'll check this later today.

------
iMark
I tried an Apple logo variation back when Steve's illness was first announced.
It's not as subtle as Mak's, but this seems to be the time for this sort of
thing:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/imark/3210793896/>

~~~
dhimes
This is also very, very nice.

------
jasontan
Definitely appropriate, for this community even more so. Steve was an
inspiration, an icon, a legend.

------
hpenedones
Apple's missing piece.

------
jarin
Subtle, striking, and minimalistic. Just like Steve's design ethic.

------
emeltzer
Posted on Aug 26th, 2011?

~~~
sliverstorm
When he stepped down. Notice the post itself doesn't actually say anything
about his death.

~~~
rev087
The post tags include "death" and "RIP". probably a server misconfiguration
tho.

~~~
tommi
More likely those tags were added afterwards.

------
luckydude
I put it up at www.bitkeeper.com, if you need a copyright stuck on there or
whatever, let me know. Very nice logo, I like to think that Steve would also
have liked it.

------
RexRollman
For some reason, this reminds me a bit of the Dreamworks logo.

------
marshray
Apologies in advance for questioning an Apple aesthetic at a time like this.
Perhaps SJ would have appreciated the design critique.

But someone pointed out to me the similarity with, um, POW*MIA YOU ARE NOT
FORGOTTEN [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:United_States_POW-
MIA_flag...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:United_States_POW-MIA_flag.svg)
and it's kinda stuck in my head now. :-P

~~~
swombat
What? How are the two even remotely similar?

~~~
raimondious
The downward tilted silhouette of a face? I think the similarity is pretty
apparent and thought the same thing when I saw it.

~~~
shrikant
Reminded me more of the Jane Eyre 'silhouette' book cover:
<http://www.goodreads.com/book/photo/4722840-jane-eyre>

~~~
fennecfoxen
fyi, that link redirects users to a signup page unless they're already logged
into goodreads. (which I'm not, since I have no account there.)

~~~
rogercosseboom
I think this is what he meant:
<http://bookcoverarchive.com/images/books/jane_eyre.large.jpg>

------
onlawschool
The cover of Chicago Tribune's Thursday edition of the Red Eye was strikingly
similar to your design: <http://www.poynter.org/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/redeye.gif>

I can't imagine that they independently arrived at that cover without having
seen this here first.

------
marcamillion
Btw, congrats on the notoriety. I just saw your image on an NYT article.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/09/business/steve-jobs-and-
th...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/09/business/steve-jobs-and-the-power-of-
taking-the-big-chance.html?pagewanted=all&src=ISMR_AP_LO_MST_FB)

That's awesome. Would love to know how that worked out for you.

------
sgt
I love the design. I took the liberty of using it in an iMovie project called
"In Memory of Steve Jobs" that I wanted to post to the guys on HN, who I hope
will appreciate it.

Check it out: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edaQyINe5oQ?1>

------
morsch
I just saw this in a (German) newspaper. Apparently Reuters picked it up.

~~~
hendrik-xdest
I don't think it is the same: <http://ow.ly/i/iHzx>

(I don't know if they wanted to be funny or what but it's very crude and
inappropriate to open with "iDeath" and that image).

~~~
morsch
I guess there are several versions. I saw it here:
<http://www.taz.de/Kritischer-Nachruf-auf-Steve-Jobs/!79461/>

------
pluc
It's silly, but I made my tribute too: [http://fusi0n.org/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/apple-half-mast...](http://fusi0n.org/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/apple-half-mast.png)

------
mythz
My tribute of Steve Jobs' beautiful world:
<http://www.servicestack.net/thankyou_steve.png>

------
petercooper
Channel 4 News (UK) closed the story with this logo last night. They also
closed by calling him the "insanely great Steve Jobs" which was nice.

------
geuis
That is really, really lovely.

------
fezzl
Apple should use this logo.

------
Rayzar
Cool tribute. I've used one of the variations for my Facebook Cover

------
acpmasquerade
GREAT. More than worth to share.

------
berserkpi
It is perfect.

------
jdale27
Tacky.

~~~
omfut
Excellent!. I loved the creativity. Best Tribute.

